# Meyer Sander



## nswc101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just pulled our Meyer 2yd sander out to freshen it up for the season. The engine runs fine, I put fresh gas in it and used the pull cord to start it. When I connected the controller, it wouldn't start using the switch or do anything else. I used the solenoid to start it, just to check the starting system and everything worked. I am still unable to use the controller. It worked briefly to control the throttle but then it stopped working, it will cut the engine when I hit the off button but that is the only working function. I have checked the ground connections with a meter and they seem fine, I opened up the controller and checked the voltage readings on the switch terminals. I read 12 volts on all of the red wire connections which would indicate power to each switch, after that I don't read much on anything of the other terminals even with the switches on. I also checked the throttle controller connections and got 12 volts on each when it would work, but then there would be a drop in voltage and it would move slowly or not at all. Anybody got any ideas? i cant figure out it its something in the controller or ground/wiring. Thanks


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

When I plugged mine in this year the controller didn't work.It turned out to be the plug in the back.It. got some salt or something in there.It didn't look too bad. Just a little green. So I replaced the plug.It worked fine after that.Maybe you should check that. Take a look at your plug.Maybe It"s bad.


----------



## Meyerman (Feb 25, 2004)

Well the ground should be quick to test. The white wire in the harness is the only ground in the entire harness. The red wire in the harness is connected, via the engine solenoid, to the battery. If you aren't getting 12V coming out of the switches, I think you have a bad switch.

Good luck.


----------



## nswc101 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm gonna try cleaning the plugs up one more time and if that doesn't work I guess I'll have to buy a new controller........don't really wanna spend the money on that lol, but its snow season here so it has to work.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

It was the wires inside the plug that was bad.I had to take the plugs apart to find the bad wire.


----------

